# Help Asap!!!!



## makeupjunkie00 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey guys!

I need your advice on something. There's this guy and sometimes i think he notices me. And other times he doesn't. Anyway, we used to talk, um 2 years ago. Not much, but a little. We stopped talking because he told me he was goiong out with someone. I told him we could be friends, I'm not sure if he wanted that or not. So, we haven't talked since. I don't know if it's because i never went up to him and talked to him. But that's not the point. I think he's talking to another girl, but i still want to go up to him and talk to him. The funniest thing happened, though. He was sitting with this girl and i'll admit i was looking at them. He turned around and saw me! I thought, why does he care if i look at them? You know. MAybe he was trying to make me jealous, i don't know.

When i say talking, I mean not going out, just talking. Hard to explain! I want to go and talk to him, because i keep thinking about it. MAybe after i do , i can stop thinking about it soooo much. SO, any ideas on what i should do? Forget about him? sorry so long!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 13, 2007)

I read your post and went to dinner hoping that someone would offer you some good advice. Since no one has, I will try. The answer is contained in your comment. You want to talk to him, so why not talk to him next time you see him. One of two things will happen: MAGIC and you click or nothing and your desire to talk to him will go away. Good luck!


----------



## KellyB (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree. Sometimes you just have to take a chance. what's the worst that could happen. At this point nothing is happening so it really cant get much worse. Just talk to him and dont play games. its the easiest way to find out. good luck!


----------



## Anthea (Dec 13, 2007)

Lisa &amp; Kelly has some good advise, go up and talk when he is not otherwise occupied and see what happens.


----------



## speedy (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree, you have nothing to loose by talking to him and seeing what happens.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 13, 2007)

Even if he's with someone and you want to be 'friends'...I don't see any harm in talking?.


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks, for everyone's great advice. I saw him today with his girlfriend (i think). Um, so i don't know if i should talk to him. I want to be friends, but i don't know if he wants to. He seems pretty happy with his girlfiend. it's not like we would have worked out. He likes to party,drink. i'm not into that kind of stuff. so, maybe it's better if i say a quick hi to him if i see him in the hall. I don't want his girlfriend to see me talking to him, and get mad. Not saying she will, but most girls are like that? Anyway, if i do see him and say hi, i don't think he'll say anything. What have i got to lose right? And maybe my desire to talk to him, will go away? i just haven't talked to him since the begining of my sophomore year. so, he'll probably think it's kind of strange, but so what!!! Does that you all think that's a good idea? if it's not please tell me!!! Thanks for all of your answers!!!!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Dec 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *speedy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree, you have nothing to loose by talking to him and seeing what happens. Ditto, Ask him if he is single? And then ask him out. What is the worse he can do is say no.


----------



## asianada (Dec 14, 2007)

I personally think you should work on your self esteem and self confidence. Guys can't resist a lady that is mentally strong. You sound like a great catch and if you worked on this I think you would have to hire a bodyguard cuz guys will just flock all over you.

Trust me I use to think just like you did and I noticed that guys only hovered confident chicks and that's when I realized I had to change the way I think. Works like a charm!!


----------



## colormeup (Dec 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *asianada* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Guys can't resist a lady that is mentally strong. What heck does mentally strong meam?


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks, guys! Great answers! Asianada, i really never thought of it that way. I realy do want to be confident!!! You're right, i have to change the way i think. But i need your help on something else. You see, he does like to drink and party. I don't think he'll want someone that does not like to do that. And anyway, i pretty sure he already has a girlfriend. But I'll definately work on my self-esteem and try to be confident!!! Thanks Asianada, and everyone!! keep posting your great advice!!:


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *colormeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What heck does mentally strong meam? not insane? lol
i think just talk to him it doesnt have to be a big deal just say hey and ask how his weekend was or how he is or something. its not like hes gonna shout at you to leave him alone just cos you said hi.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 21, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with talking, hon, go for it.


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! I saw him on Friday at school, and he i think he saw me.

I'm not sure. Anyway, he came into the school and went up to his girlfriend. She was waiting for him. I just think he wants me to get jealous or something. Which is weird because he hasn't talked to me for a long time. In between classes, i see him and he isn't even with his girlfriend. But then, i was walking with some friends, and i turn around. There he is with her. What is the deal? Do you know what i mean? I don't know. I've been thinking of talking to him. Just anything really. U know just to see what he says. I don't even know if he wants to talk, to me. But i am going to try to be confident, like Asianada says. BE like, you see what u could have had? Loser! LOL!

Any comments would be great!!! Thanks!


----------



## justdragmedown (Dec 24, 2007)

Just go up and say hi if he is in one of your classes maybe ask him if he understood this part of the homework or if you miss something in notes ask to copy his.


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Dec 27, 2007)

That's a good idea, but i don't have him in any of my classes. I guess i'll just go up to him and say hi. see what happens. I just get nervous, afraid that he'll be like what is she doing talking to me now? You know, but i'll get up my nerve and talk to him. If anyone has any ideas on how to get over my nerves, i will gladly appreciate it! I just hope his girlfriend doesn't get mad or anything. lol! keep those great ideas coming!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree you just have to go and talk to him. That's the only way to figure out the answers to your questions. Meanwhile my advice would be to really think about his behavior and be certain that it's not normal. When I was in school I had a crush who's behavior I dissected in every way possible and kept getting "hints" that he liked me.

It turned out that wasn't even close to being true and I was just taking every little detail and making it a big deal.

I don't really think that the fact that he's not with his girlfriend every second means anything, but the only sure way to know if there's something going on is talking to him. Try something really casual as has already been said. You have nothing to lose. Let us know how it turns out! HTH


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Sheikah. Maybe i am making a big deal about nothing. he probably doesn't even like me. Duh! he has a girlfriend. Uh! Anyway, i know i can't like him anymore, so why do i? I don't know. I was thinking of just saying hi to him, but he hasn't been in school. This is so weird, because he's my neighbor! and i never see him much,so i can't talk to him. I really don't want 2 like him anymore. Please help!!!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 10, 2008)

forget about his gf, forget about what he might like or not. you won't know what he wants unless you make the first step, so take a deep breath and go talk to him. he's your neighbor, maybe just go say hi ! i'm your neighbour, and chat a bit on the doorstep.


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Jan 12, 2008)

Magosienne, thanks for your advice! I really wish it was that easy. I do want to talk to him just 2 see what's up. i think he knows who i am. We talked a little in the summer when i was a freshman. But now i'm a junior! time really does fly! but anyway, he hasn't been in school, for me to talk to him. I think he might have dropped out or something. I don't know why though, because he's already a senior. Just 4 months of school left, i don't see why he can't just stay in school! lol! I don't like to admit it, but i still like him. I really want to take your advice, but i'm too scared! Help! But thanks again for your advice!!!


----------



## beaglette (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe that could be a great conversation starter? "I haven't seen you in school lately and I've been wondering if everything is ok? BTW, I'm such and such and I live next to you!"

At least it wouldn't be one of those out of the blue comments and it was actually "small talk" that was meaningful






Keep us posted!

Warmly,

beagette


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Jan 13, 2008)

That's a good idea, beagette. But I think he knows who i am. Should i still introduce myself? I'm a little confused on that. anyway, thanks for advice. I will definately post if i get to talk to him. I just don't think he's coming back to school. We'll see. Thanks again!


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Thanks 4 all of your advcie. I really don't think he's coming back 2 school! I really think he dropped out. I'm not sure, though. I still want to talk to him, but I don't know how since he isn't in school! Any ideas? Oh, he's my neighbor, but I don't want to go to his house and bother him. He probably won't be home, anyway. And I haven't talked to him in a really long time, so i think it would be really weird if i just show up at this house? Anyone else agree? Well, sorry this is such a long post. I need help cuz i really want to talk to him, but he isn't in school! Uh!!! Oh, should i just forget about him? Any comments?? Or advice??? Thanks!


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah it will be weird if you show up at his house IMO.

Ok this may be a little stalkish haha but you can check if he regularly comes or leaves the house at a certain hour... let's say to go to work or whatever, and plan an outdoor activity around that hour the next day, like washing the car or whatever so you'll be outside when he goes outside and you can say hi. If he looks at you weird then introduce yourself and refresh his mind about the time you met. Casually tell him you don't recall seeing him around school anymore and see what he says.

I warn you though, the fact that he disappeared from school without making contact with you or making sure he had your phone or you had his pretty much means to me he is not interested. If you go ahead and talk to him, you should since you have nothing to lose, you'll be making the absolute first move.


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks, shekiah. But we haven't talked in a while, so why should he have my number or i have his? I don't think because he doesn't have my number, that doesn't mean he isn't interested.


----------

